# ALNs-30g freshwater revamp



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

After a break from aquariums, some of you might know that i started a nano reef tank, but i also rescape my freshy  the tank has been sitting empty for quite some time now after battling with black moss algae and hair algae when i got back from vacation. 

I have been working on a new scape and im pretty happy with it atm. 

As for stocking im planning to just house a pair of german blue rams as i miss my old pair alot and this will probably be the only fish in the tank, so they will be super happy. As for plants im going to keep it simple and probably have some HC cube, Dwarf Hairgrass, hydro as a background plant and java ferns as a mid plant, and maybe a few moss balls  

Will be going to for little bit of a jungle/Iwagumi kinda thing going. 

i'll be using all my old equipment (rocks, substrate,graval/sand, etc)

more updates on this to come


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I got to take some pictures after I rescaped my take  personally made a flat rock for breeding, hope they do breed there. Still deciding on what plant atm but I camt wait till I get a pair of rams 

Full tank shot

Left side

Right side


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel Betrayed! :-( just kidding...... Deep down inside I always wanted a shrimp tank. 

-Tony


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Noo tony ! I still belong to the darkside! 

Set one up!! It'll be so fun


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Salty4lyfe! 

-Tony


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

WOW, that scape is lookin NICE. any new pics of the tank?


----------

